# Video of me Deadlifting 180kg @ 77.3kg at IDFPA Single Lifts



## felix42 (Feb 24, 2015)

This is a video of me deadlifting 180kg at 77.3kg bodyweight 45 years old at the Irish Drug Free powerlifting Assocition Irish Single Lift Championships in Cork on Sun I am very pleased to say this lift qualified me to compete in the Irish Team at the World Single Lift Championships in England in June.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kauMw-skPL0


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Feb 24, 2015)

Good pull.  Just my 2 cents, but I think you can get a little more pumped about ripping some weight off the floor as you walk up to the bar.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 25, 2015)

Good job, man!


----------



## felix42 (Feb 25, 2015)

OverR8DNatty said:


> Good pull. Just my 2 cents, but I think you can get a little more pumped about ripping some weight off the floor as you walk up to the bar.


Thanks very much and thanks for the advise.


----------



## felix42 (Feb 25, 2015)

Zaphod said:


> Good job, man!



Thanks very much.


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice job, work for even better results, you will get there


----------



## felix42 (Mar 27, 2015)

bnmsupar said:


> Nice job, work for even better results, you will get there



Thanks very much I will try my best to lift more next time.


----------

